# 40 ton splitter needs repair !?!?! need some advice



## txcowboy (Nov 21, 2013)

I just got an old LaFont brand model number SS-400 Splitter made in like the late 70's- 80's time frame. This is a 40 ton splitter. It has an 11hp motor and a 6" cylinder with a 3" ram with a 36" stroke. The hydraulic tank is about 10-15 gallon. I believe it needs a new pump. I don't know what kind or size pump to get. I'm not sure what the GPM is on the old pump or even if it's a 2 stage pump. The motor runs fine but the ram comes out slow, very slow.... it will split wood but not very well. When ever I really put a load on the pump it leaks fluid out of the pump from the shaft seal. I took the pump off and took it to a local place. He said it was a Berg Werner 5 gpm pump!?!?! That seems really small to me. What kind and size pump should I purchase??


----------

